# 2023 Civil Service



## IraHayes (8 mo ago)

Sign up for 2023 Civil Service 
Municipal Police, Transit Police (MBTA) AND/OR State Trooper: $75

2023 Municipal Police Officer, MBTA Transit Police Officer and State Trooper Examination
Please find the key dates and other information for the examination.
This examination is being held to establish an eligible list from which to fill Police Officer vacancies in Civil Service Municipal Police Departments, the MBTA Transit Police in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and the State Trooper vacancies in the Massachusetts Department of State Police. Please note that this posting includes information specific to the positions of Police Officer and State Trooper; please read carefully as the requirements for these positions may differ.


Key Dates
Application Period Begins: October 31, 2022 
Application Deadline: January 17, 2023
Notices to Appear for Exam: March 3, 2023
Examination Beginning Date: March 18, 2023 - April 1, 2023*
*Please be advised, depending on the number of candidates, the examination administration period may be extended past April 1, 2023.
Score Release Date: TBD
Employment/Experience (E/E) Last Day to Appeal: TBD
Eligible List Established Date: TBD

Examination location: Various sites across the Commonwealth
Eligibility: Entry-level, open to public

Exam Fees and Fee Waiver Information
Examination Fee for Municipal Police, Transit Police (MBTA) AND/OR State Trooper: $75*

Examination Fee Waiver Form Available Online. 

*There is an additional $50 late fee for applications received after January 17, 2023. Applications will not be accepted after January 31, 2023.


----------

